

Performance extensions for D3.js - m0hit
https://github.com/alexandersimoes/d3plus

======
steeve
You know, D3 is the typical project I hate to love.

I _know_ I should use it, but every time I try to, I lose myself in it, and
end up using Flot instead :(

~~~
pjmlp
We just go with Highcharts,
[http://www.highcharts.com/](http://www.highcharts.com/).

------
tdicola
Are these really performance extensions? They look more like extensions to
simplify the creation of common charts like geo, stacked bar graphs, etc.

edit: The library looks pretty slick though--I like the fluent interface for
describing a chart, and how it doesn't try to hide the lower level D3
functions. Here's a an example I found on their github:
[https://github.com/alexandersimoes/d3plus/blob/master/exampl...](https://github.com/alexandersimoes/d3plus/blob/master/examples/dataviva/stacked.html)

~~~
chairmankaga
It does seem to be primarily for quick visualization of common use cases. I
was a little disappointed because I've been meaning to do some research in
speeding up my d3 visualizations, although this seems really cool none the
less.

~~~
daemonk
Yeah I thought it was about performance also. One thing I've never gotten
around to was really look at the d3 code and see how renderings are done. Does
D3 re-render on every property change? Or does it save all the changes and
render once at the end.

~~~
Zecc
A quick glance at D3's source code confirms what I suspected: all it does is
call setAttributeNS on the DOM. So the re-rendering isn't really its concern,
but the browser's.

As for performance, I believe the focus is on the user's performance, not the
computer's.

------
m0hit
More details (and upcoming website) at [http://d3plus.org](http://d3plus.org)

------
SEJeff
Bits of this remind me of nvd3.js

[http://nvd3.org](http://nvd3.org)

------
j_s
_An extension to the D3 library that allows fast and easy creation of popular
visualizations._

Not so much _performance extensions_ as _simplifications_... hopefully the
title of the post can be adjusted.

------
binarycrusader
What's the license? For the love of pete people, please include a license in
your repositories!

------
wiradikusuma
[https://github.com/alexandersimoes/d3plus/wiki/Visualization...](https://github.com/alexandersimoes/d3plus/wiki/Visualization-
Types) just displays list of headings and no graph?

